# Korean BBQ Pork Jerky Time....



## daveomak (Dec 24, 2016)

Had some awhile back... Darn good....  Sooooo, the butt in the refer got reallocated to jerky somehow..   Tried to trim out the lean stuff and saved the fat and fatty meat for breakfast sausage, one of these days...

Searched a plenty...   finally I chose "The Squishy Monster" recipe..  You can look it up on her web page....   and what I did different....

Soy Sauce + Soy Vey + Red Boat fish sauce + sesame oil + brown sugar + grated Fuji Apple + dried onion flakes +dried minced garlic + grated ginger + Cracked Black Pepper.....

That mix smells soooooo good...... 

Put it in a plastic bread sack...   Kneaded it and vacuum marinade to speed up the process..   about 3 sucks and all the liquid was in the meat... 

I followed her method for skewering the meat....   I put the smoker rack on a tub...  lowered a hunk of meat between the wires on the meat rack and slid the skewer through the meat and repeat...   Simple....  easy...   that tall tub made life easy...  I did NOT rinse or dry the meat before putting in the smoker...

It's in the smoker.....  NO SMOKE...   I want to taste the Korean stuff AND I didn't want the pork to taste like ham sooooo  there's NO CURE #1 in the recipe...

The smoker is running at 170º F...  in 5-10 hours I should be able to taste some...

........2# Pork butt lean.........                 ..lots of CBP .............                    ...into the bread sack and adding the other stuff.....













Korean BBQ Pork Jerky 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016


















Korean BBQ Pork Jerky 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016


















Korean BBQ Pork Jerky 004.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016






... Ginger root............                         ...Garlic and onion.....                                  .... Apple.........                            ... everything else......  













Korean BBQ Pork Jerky 005.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016


















Korean BBQ Pork Jerky 006.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016


















Korean BBQ Pork Jerky 007.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016


















Korean BBQ Pork Jerky 008.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016






.................. smooshed around.......                                                                                       ... in the vac canister.....













Korean BBQ Pork Jerky 009.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016


















Korean BBQ Pork Jerky 010.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016






...skewering to fit the MES 30 rack..    ... the tub to hold up the rack....      ...into the smoker to dry......  













Korean Pork Jerky2 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016


















Korean Pork Jerky2 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016


















Korean Pork Jerky2 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016






The remaining butt fat and fatty hunks of meat is waiting in the freezer for something else....

BBL folks....  thanks for looking.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks great and those flavored are fantastic on pork or beef...JJ


----------



## b-one (Dec 24, 2016)

Sure looks like a great start!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2016)

Sounds tasty!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 24, 2016)

Sounds like it will be great.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2016)

Sounds great Dave, thanks for sharing the how-to. I might just make some of that.


----------



## disco (Dec 24, 2016)

Another great sounding combo, Dave!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2016)

I agree it sounds awesome!

Al


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments folks..  

Well, other that takin a nap that lasted longer than expected, The flavor is very good...  I'm keeping this recipe...    And as JJ noted, the flavor is good enough to other stuff...













Korean 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 25, 2016


















Korean 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 25, 2016


----------



## cmayna (Dec 31, 2016)

Dave,

Thanks for the link to this thread.  Considering doing some pork Jerky in the near future and since I have some Red Boat fish sauce........


----------



## reeltight79 (Jan 2, 2017)

Looks great. You think it would come out good with venison, or just stick with pork?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2017)

Venison should be good...  I'd try it...


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 8, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Thanks for the compliments folks..
> 
> Well, other that takin a nap that lasted longer than expected, The flavor is very good...  I'm keeping this recipe...    And as JJ noted, the flavor is good enough to other stuff...
> 
> ...


Hey Dave,

Saw this post and then watched the video of the recipe creator.  Had a few of quick questions since I have never made jerky before.  

The recipe has no cure.  Is that ok since the relatively higher cooking temp will get them way past 140 in the first 4 hours?
She says they can be stored at room temp but that doesn't seem right to me.  Is that because of the drying that it is safe?  
Is there a major difference between slicing with or against the grain in texture?  Which do you prefer?
How do you tell when they are done?  She says 6-8 hours but is there a more definitive way to know when you should stop cooking?
Thanks so much,

Chris


----------



## hooked on smoke (Mar 8, 2017)

Yum


----------



## daveomak (Mar 8, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the compliments folks..
> ...


----------



## bena (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks Great!.. I went to her website and the Korean Jerky link is down, but not to be discouraged it was partially available on another..

1-2 lbs meat {I used brisket, you can use top round, venision, etc}
Freshly cracked black pepper
1/2 c soy sauce
1 tb sesame oil
1 tb sesame seeds
2 tb brown sugar
1/2 grated Asian pear/apple
1/2 sliced onion
2-3 cloves minced garlic
1 ts grated ginger
and with your thread I hope to make some tasty jerky soon!


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks so much Dave!  Got some top round for a good price and I'm dying to try some jerky


----------

